# Fitting a Sog System



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Going to fit a Sog system in the next half hour or so.

Looks easy enough, but any tips?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you have a God...chuck up a quick one!! Good luck, let us know how it went.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Will do


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*sog*

frank................just got back from espana.................so just spotted your message.

i fitted one 2 weeks ago, was a bit nervous but all turned out well.
you've probably fitted it by now , but if you have any questions ,by all means pm me.
regards slaphead :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SOG*

Hello

From what I have read, this things need a power supply. Do you tap into the vans power pack or does the SOG use it's own battery?

Russell


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The instructions are for a door with the hinge on the left. If yours is on the right take care with the position of the fan/filter housing.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*SOG fitting*

assuming your MH has elecric flush...........seek out the blue and brown cables and connect the short sog cables to these....the other two cables go to the sog fan...........my b/red cables were hidden behind a flimsy plastic cover(benimar).........the micro switch should contact the toothed cam..if you leave the toilet trap open you can do this by trial and error
i used 'no nails' to fix it permanantly after finding the correct position as i found the sticky pad too flimsy.
good luck...........slaphead :lol:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for your comments,

Not started to fit (the phone rang) so will leave it untill tomorrow now.

Thanks for the tip on the door hinge rowly.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I fitted one to our Autotrail last Monday. Took about an hour. I would agree with slaphead. The sticky pad did not do the job even after claening the plastic with meths as recommended. I also found the plastic rivet supplied was hopeless. I stuck the plate with superglue, then put a white plastic number plate nut and bolt through in place of the rivet. Works perfectly. It's a tight fit in there. Just be careful how long you cut the convoluted grey pipe. Too short and the door will not open wide enough, too long and the pipe will kink or not allow the door to close. Cut a bit off at a time and keep trying till it's perfect.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Sog Fitted.

Easy enough, just had a problem with the micro switch not working but soon sorted it.

Good advice given about the door hinge and wiring connections, also about securing the micro switch and the length of the grey pipe.

Took about 2hrs in all (ok i'm slow), but neat & tidy and it *WORKS*

Russell
It connects to the mh wiring.

Many thanks all.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*sog*

well done russell....it actually states in the instructions allow 2 hrs.
took me 2.5!!


----------

